# Rex's 2001 Range Rover build



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I will preface this build by saying this....... Its going to take some time to get everything together. I am going through a divorce, just had a daughter born, moved to a tiny apartment, trying to re-establish my company, selling a house, and blah blah blah.......So right now this is not priority #1 (except when I drive But as the dust settles.........this is where I'm headed!

Ok, so this is the proverbial "**** before the shovel" thread at this point.....I'm a little bit away from the build.....I am semi solid on my plan at this point though. I have the time (few and far between) so I thought I would start the thread! That and it will motivate me a tad more!

I will be deadning the **** out of this thing.....despite it already being solid as a tank and quiet as a flea fart! Quality wiring and running lines of speaker wire I hope to god I never need, but should I? they will be there! Plan for the worse hope for the best!

I will post some stock interior pics soon...... Here are the goals and selection at this point!

Ok, Cargo area- Has to stay COMPLETELY functional with no loss of real space! Not an option! Need to keep the spare tire as well! Cant take the chance.....although there is a little "extra" space under the floor  
One side has an open area behind the wheel well (dvd nav from factory etc...) that I plan on using for an amp rack (3 amps one on top of another) but space limits choices a GREAT deal! The other side is where the factory dual 6.5 subs/enclosure is.....That will be my sub space! Either a pair of type R 8s ported or a single 10 (maybe 12) sealed. Needs to be flush, covered, and protected whatever I do! Output is not a "huge" concern as this will be strictly sq/musical enjoyment!

Front stage- Doors have 6.5s in the lower doors (amazing low frequency response from stock) and can probably fit larger drivers with ease should I choose.... Right above the midbass is a stock 4" driver......HATE this location personally but.........I'll get into this later when I explain driver choices 
Tweet is in sail panel......also not a fan of sail panel tweets.......This is one of the worse sounding stock systems I have ever heard....for the expense of this vehicle when new......YIKES! Its the H/K.....Alpine setup! I will say this about the alpine stock tape player/cd changer.....it has t/a (driver, etc....) and actually works very well! I bet an ms-8 would do amazing things with the setup actually! Aside from that? YUK!

I am going to definitely put tweets in the pillars or pods on the dash (dash is HUGE by the way so cool things may happen there? 

Never a fan of kicks but I have enough room in this monster (the interior/front is ginormous!) to put 8s or something and have EVERYTHING up front? Probably not willing to go through the effort though......another part of all this is simplicity! My last 4-5 installs in my vehicles have been all about simple and I have really enjoyed them so I will continue this theory. 
The more I get into music (writing/dealing with producers) the more I care about just enjoying my music.....less about splitting hairs on what some software shows me 

I believe in quality in and quality out and extra quality in planning and install! Since my patience for install has long since left me.....I will do extra planning 

So sub stage has been touched upon....I will do the actual "sub" choice last....I want to hear what the front stage "REALLY" does first. Then look for the appropriate choice to "fill" in and fit my space criteria. 

Front stage......originally I was looking into just a two way set with a tweet that could play low (bulk of the expense of the system minus deck/amps) and a harty midbass driver with the potential to add something like the Eton match 3" drivers (love those things so much!!!) should I want/need them. Also debated some other combo's of other drivers, debated/debating, going Dyn's (LOVE) and some other things....... 
At this point I think I am going to fiddle with 3ways to try out the stock locations...in this case I think I am best with a dome midrange..... Not looking to do a "lot" of work in install so normal tweets are great for me at this point............. So for the sake of cost vs performance and ease of install is easily the DLS 6.3 Gothia's. Cant see a bad decision here! If I hate the midrange location (possible) I will add them to the dash with the tweet (combo mount).

Now power.....as I said, space is an issue. Well, considering the amps I would like you use for this?
Assuming that I either Bi amp (not to be confused with tri amp (look up the passives with the set) or just run two amps bridged....... I am thinking that either two Soundstream Reference 2.640's (maybe a 3rd depending on substage) which would give 190 to each mid and 190 between midrange/tweets or a 4.400 and 2.640 with the 4.400 bridged to the mids or mid/tweet or run everything active via amps? May go that route just to have the option! Other options are Rockford Power, Boston GT, and a few others? Again....size!

I am ok going passive! A lot will depend on deck and should I go processor?

Hmmmm......deck! 
Well this will depend on what things look like when I take the stock nav out (supposedly little to no space back there......I will be the judge of that 
and stock deck...... they are not one and the same (pics soon). I would prefer a double din all in one setup...(kenwood probably) but I may go another route.....Take out the screen and build a simple pocket that holds my phone (larger for later phone upgrades?) samsung galaxy sIII with usb plug and holder w/a single din deck. I would do this because I love the phones nav and its large enough at that distance to me, and with a usb wired up I can use Kenwood software on my phone to access playlists on the phone (64g card in my 32g phone and also I would add a aux 3.5 cord too! Also Kenwood allows pandora via android as well (get with the program everyone else!). This would allow something like a 996 and make me very happy! Cheap, great, even plenty of eq and t/a for me at this point! I could also add a MS8 or something to that effect if need be later. Its a great deck! I could also go the way of a the pio 80 for the sake of auto eq? If things change I will absolutely go the route of p99rs and the phone pocket thing! Or DD and processor? 
I really want to be one and done when it comes to the deck and speakers. Wiring options are not as big an issue!

So DLS Gothia's (not willing to go through the efforts for the Scandinavia's (maybe add the tweets if I go active) More then enough power and maybe the option to allow for active setup even if its only via amps (had great success with this same situation in the past). Deck that allows full function of my phone be it pandora, stored music (also a 250g harddrive on tap), BT, and maybe nav.....if I cant fit a DD that I want comfortably. And an appropriate sub stage......rear fill? Wouldnt count on it but you never know?

One other option I have contemplated is the JBL 660GTI set too! Definitely do 2x ss Ref 2.640's....bridged per side  Yee Haa! its a little more expensive then the gothia's though.......

Pics soon, build? Who knows....but it will happen.....it has too! Any vendors interested in reviews and charity work? Lol


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

If you read all this..........WHY ON EARTH DID YOU JUST WASTE THAT MUCH TIME??????



Hahahahahahaha


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Well I can't honestly say that I read through it all in detail but I did skim it 

Perhaps I could check out the Rover in person sometime!

And I'm sorry to hear about the divorce :worried:


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks man! Yes, any and all advice is always welcome! Especially after visual inspection! 

Yeah.....rough go over here!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, here are a few pics of what I'm working with.....excuse the mess....I was working and took a break to remove the Nav cause I sold it (piece of poo!!!)

The opening in the dash:
Its pretty shallow......probably not going to try and fight it..... DD is not going to fit without some extreme mods and I'm just not into it....Would love having DVD NAV etc...... probably going the 80prs direction (where the stock deck is) and build a custom docking station where the opening is for my phone since I use it for nav and music anyway? (I will also have a hard drive as well). I'm "ok" with this situation....I knew it was probably the likely hood.......

Ok, the rear.... The stock sub location....I'll re-use it! I can get about 1.5cuft there without going "nuts". After almost a decade of searching I found the 10" version of my favorite sub of all time! I have the 12 but didnt want to "squeeze" it in..... Nakamichi SP-W1000d........ Going to do a ported box with the port firing up through the stock grill opening. At least thats the plan. Shooting for it anyway? 

Opposite side....... The opening with the little crap jammed in to the opening.....thats where the dvd for the nav was. Now its a "pocket" I figure out something fun for that at some point. Probably locking storage for gun or something? Going to put in a holster on the side of the long dash panels (go up towards console next to leg....perfect 
Anyway, back on track.....that "opening" from the floor up is going to be where the amps are. One on top of the other with the longest fitting on top and smallest on the bottom. I'm pretty limited because of the size unfortunately. 3 amps is what I'm going for. Be it two way active or 3way passive? Sub, mid/front Longest can be 17"s biggest small one can be 13"s

Goal is to keep this pretty simple.....mid/high quality. Semi stealth. 

Gotta get these door panels off to see what I'm playing with here one of these days.......... Been heavily considering two way active? Who knows......still need time and a whole lot of $$$$ first!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Subscribed.
Less talky more worky.
Sorry, couldn't resist the opportunity. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Subscribed.
> Less talky more worky.
> Sorry, couldn't resist the opportunity.
> 
> ...


hahahaha Yeah, I suppose pay back is in order.....and a *****!

You supply $ and or products and I'll get to work. Not easy starting life over...... Got a lot of catching up to do, then I can have a little audio fun....much needed. The car was my sanctuary for years.... this stock b.s. SUCKS!


----------



## Midwestrider (Aug 10, 2007)

No type-r 8's? Don't those come with high praise from you? Or looking to a different accord?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Yup, I was going to do the R8s...... Pair ported! I do love them! 
But like it says above......When I happen to stumble upon the 10" version of my favorite sub of all time.......I had to do it! Same price as one R and it will be cheaper to power! 
Just made sense


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Well......I received my dream sub......It was a ****ing nightmare!!!! What an *******! I never shop on ebay....I dont trust it/people. I was proven why yet again. So it was advertised as a SP-W1000D and showed the "stock" photo....(I know....I know....). Guy had perfect feedback so I said "ok". The good thing about the stock photo is that if I get something else I can say WTF....first of all there is only 1 SP-W1000D (one model)and you cant say you didnt realize it was something else being shipped/sold? So it shows up (guy took his sweet ass time shipping it out...I hate that! I pay the second I buy/win anything...I expect the same in return....within reason, not a week+)
I notice the box is WAY to small height wise and see a Nakamichi label.....Seriously? did this guy really send this thing in the stock box? And why is it smaller then the sub itself would actually be? (a real one would NEVER fit in this box because of the height alone!) the box was not even what a stock SP-W1????D is (I have a 12" still in the box so I know exactly what it should be!)
It had stickers put on it saying SP-W1000D but it looked like a kids ransom note! 
The magnet was completely exposed out of the bottom of the box!!! Unreal!!! 
SO, I obviously took pics before even opening it....knowing what was in the box was going to piss me off more then what I was already seeing on the outside......
NOPE! Not a SP-W1000D.....So many things wrong. 
#1. The cone/surround is from the SP104. Fine little sub....No where near the SP-W though! Like comparing a W0 to a W7!!! 
Basket....similar "looks" but not even close to the same......Magnet is that of a SP104 as well. The SP-W's are DVC 6ohm....this is a SVC 4ohm. Its not a real Nakamichi sub....Its DEFINITELY not a SP-W......... SO the guy try's to ***** foot over everything (didnt know, no word when asked about how he can ship it that way, etc....) I told him I would file a claim for fraud etc...... A few hours later I get a full refund and tells me if its that bad to keep it? I'm going to only because I am not paying to ship it back (if he paid me to ship it I would.....EXACTLY as it was sent to me if it would be accepted to ship that way!)
I strongly feel that he purposely out to commit fraud hoping no one would notice....still doesnt explain a thing about the shipping **** up.......
I will post pics in a while to show everyone what I'm talking about. 

I think I am going to go Focal on my front stage (probably sub too) if my deal brokers out well! Starting off with KP 4" and tn 52 tweets (component set) run off passives, KP6.5 midbass active.......80PRS , probably an 11" sub (focal, hopefully ported) amps are still to be decided. I was going to use the Monitors but I really dont want 3-4 amps just for my front stage? Size will fit but I want to do some VERY sexy wiring/connectors and it will cost me as much or more then the amps to do that.....kind of a pita? Time will tell with that.....


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

That sucks.
At least you got the refund.
Bet those PPI copper dust covers are looking even better right now. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I just cant bring myself to go the ppi/ss route after what went down! Although the amps are proving VERY tough to disregard  PPI comp set would fit like a glove physically and financially......As would a pair of the 8s ported.......or PC 12 sealed.......Cant do it 

Just annoying.....why do people choose to waste the time and effort? I'm like a magnet for bad **** so I'm not overly surprised


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Don't worry, you'll have a sweet Focal system  
If you can find a pair of K3P midbasses or a pair of KRX3 midbasses, it'll sound even better 

Kelvin


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> Don't worry, you'll have a sweet Focal system
> If you can find a pair of K3P midbasses or a pair of KRX3 midbasses, it'll sound even better
> 
> Kelvin


Roger that!
I've always had fantastic results with Focal over the years. Super impressed with the polyglass stuff the last few years! Still debating that concept as well......for the sake of # (upgrade to the tn52 though) just for pure $$

I actually plan on going with the KRX3 Midbass.....Its a beast! I'll try to give it in the 200+ range power wise! Probably another 200 split between the 4/1 set. If I can get the 3" I will likely put them on somewhat more on axis on the dash......The 4s will drop right in my door location.....which not a fan but again, focal has always done me well off axis like that! Tweets are stock in window sails......NEVER had luck with anything there so they will either go in the A-pillars or pods on the dash. 
I dont see how it can fail my requirements so I am happy with it. There are a few other options on the table till I actually pull the trigger. Most of it will depend on cost and when I can afford to get going. Dyn 3ways arent out, DLS nordica or Gothia's, JBL 660GTI's etc..... Like everything else in the audio world......always subject to change


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

rexroadj said:


> always subject to change


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Mless5 said:


>


Yeah.....guilty as charged 
Wishin' you still had the IDQ's available!!!!


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

I think you need to sock away a fair amount of coin for repairs before you plan a system out. RRs are not reliable in the least. Its not a matter of if its a matter of when with these things. 

Sounds like your plate is way full! Best wishes for a 2013 where you can at least sit back and breathe for a moment!


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

jonnyanalog said:


> I think you need to sock away a fair amount of coin for repairs before you plan a system out. RRs are not reliable in the least. Its not a matter of if its a matter of when with these things.


Aren't they sold in pairs? One for driving one for parts?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Rex can't say he wasn't warned.
At least he bought the best of the three in the Land Rover American line up that year.
Other two being the Disco II and the Freelander. 
Put a 6.0L chevy V8 mated to a 4L65E auto and a New Process 246 transfer case in it.
That will solve most of the problems and be a lot more fun to drive.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Gee......Thanks for all the support guys......Worrying about my vehicle is exactly what I need right now. I have had some of the worst luck with vehicles.....It really doesnt matter when the keys touch my hands. I've had lightning strike a tree which cut my vehicle in half (figure out the odds on that one!) my truck randomly caught fire and melted to the ground (almost taking me with it) and many more........I paid cash for this, and very little. I figure if ****s gonna happen? I want to be comfortable! I've already taken out the air system and put in coils (dont want to worry). When I was 21/22 I was in a similar situation (minus kids).....I lived in my car for a month! If it has to happen now....I want to sleep a little more comfortable! Understand? I didnt buy this or pay an amount with the intention of it lasting me forever. I needed something big enough for work/hunt/kids.......coming from an 81' renegade I wanted some creature comforts.
SO why the system for a temp vehicle? Well A. I'm going to run it into the ground (tomorrow or ten yrs). I have to hope for the best and plan for the worse. B. The time in my vehicle/listening is my peace and therapy......its about all I get. I want to enjoy it as much as I can when I can. Understand?

I'll make sure to take a poll next time I purchase a vehicle.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Didn't mean to wind you up. 
As long as you are happy with it, then that's all that matters right?
RRs are comfortable and capable.......but you will run into some issues as time goes by.
Thumbs up on the air bag suspension upgrade!
Can't wait to see what you do with the install.

I stopped by Keyston Bros in Sacramento today and found all the interior materials I need for my build.
That store has absolutely everything.
They're nationwide so hopefully there's one in your area.

I saw some tan suede that would look just awesome in yours SUV. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Didn't mean to wind you up.


I know......sorry, just a rough day


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Didn't mean to wind you up.
> As long as you are happy with it, then that's all that matters right?
> RRs are comfortable and capable.......but you will run into some issues as time goes by.
> Thumbs up on the air bag suspension upgrade!
> ...


Agreed the best thing he could have done was dump the air suspension. It's more trouble than its worth for sure. 

Rex- I wasn't trying to yank yer chain either. Just looking out for ya. ;-)
GLWB!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

jonnyanalog said:


> Agreed the best thing he could have done was dump the air suspension. It's more trouble than its worth for sure.
> 
> Rex- I wasn't trying to yank yer chain either. Just looking out for ya. ;-)
> GLWB!


I know man! thank you!

One thing I have come to learn on here......Some good people..... Been a great support system for me......never needed it more then now! 

Thank You!

FYI....I did know what I was potentially getting into....the large comfy cabin and heated seats got me  What can I say? 
Thank you again! No offense taken whatsoever and thank you for the kind words.......means a lot! Especially lately. Not harsh in my world? just hard.

Thank You Diyma.......Some great people on here!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Alright.....back on topic.
Tweets....CHECK! Got my hands on some Focal TN52's I have always loved these! I cant say they are better then the new kevlar's but I cant say I like them any less! I love when people say they are "bright" hysterical! People also said the JBL 608gti tweets were horrible too.......no one ever said that when they left my truck  Actually to be honest....there were some amazing choices for soft domes....its what I was intending to get......I dont think I can go back to soft after proper utilization of metal. IMO focal's are the softest sounding metal domes I have heard to date. I'm happy with my purchase at this point.......If they dont fit the overall "package" then its no biggie. I got them really cheap 

I also got the amp to power them (although for the time being I'm just going to swap stock tweets) A picked up a Mcintosh MC423. I dont know if I will stick to the Mcintosh for everything (really like to match but?) I knew it was the perfect size and plenty of power for something like the focal's. 

Also starting to lean towards the cutting of the bar in the dash.....found out kenwoods new DD next year is going to have wifi/widgets etc......


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

I've always been a fan of the Focal TN52 tweets as well. Installed quite a few of the K2P sets back in my "Tweeter" (no pun intended) days.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Well your actually using my fav comp set in your car (well the "normal" 3 way
Cant wait to get a demo of that when your done! I actually bought two whole F#1 setups from tweeter when they went out......Paid nothing for them (well obviously something Sold off one set and made a killing......sold off parts of the other one/stolen


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah, this is a set that I pieced together through a lot of patience which explains why I'm running the 5.25 instead of the 4. Actually, there have been numerous times where I've used a 5 for the midrange in a 3way front stage and have had pretty good luck so I wasn't worried there. 

The system has been up and running for a while. Only a "mild" tune on it for now, but I can say that it's easily the best performing I've had to date. So if you want to take a ride up here for a listen sometime then by all means! The build is oh.. I'd say 85% done. Just beauty panels left for the most part. 

But enough about me.... More pics from you!!


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

rexroadj said:


> Well your actually using my fav comp set in your car (well the "normal" 3 way
> Cant wait to get a demo of that when your done! I actually bought two whole F#1 setups from tweeter when they went out......Paid nothing for them (well obviously something Sold off one set and made a killing......sold off parts of the other one/stolen





shawnk said:


> Yeah, this is a set that I pieced together through a lot of patience which explains why I'm running the 5.25 instead of the 4. Actually, there have been numerous times where I've used a 5 for the midrange in a 3way front stage and have had pretty good luck so I wasn't worried there.
> 
> The system has been up and running for a while. Only a "mild" tune on it for now, but I can say that it's easily the best performing I've had to date. So if you want to take a ride up here for a listen sometime then by all means! The build is oh.. I'd say 85% done. Just beauty panels left for the most part.
> 
> But enough about me.... More pics from you!!


Get together in the spring? I should be done by than as well.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Mless5 said:


> Get together in the spring? I should be done by than as well.


Abso-frikin-lutely!!!!!!! I hope I'm started by then?  But I think a few beers with some good people and good sounding cars is always a good thing!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm game!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

PERFECT! 
Even better........I'm half way between you two  hahahahaha


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Werd... Party @ Rex's!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> PERFECT!
> Even better........*I'm half way between you two * hahahahaha


That just doesn't sound right.......:inout:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> That just doesn't sound right.......:inout:
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


OH SNAP..No...No it doesn't! Lawlz!:laugh:


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> That just doesn't sound right.......:inout:
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


LOL! ****ing Bret!
Dont you have a suburban to work on? Dont they close "build" threads after 2yrs?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> LOL! ****ing Bret!
> Dont you have a suburban to work on? Dont they close "build" threads after 2yrs?


Good one. :blush:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Good one. :blush:
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Nah......Your still the breast


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

So this is what I'm working with for stock locations. The midbass is LOW, the midrange is lower then I would like. And the tweeter sail locations are a no go for me! I will be putting whatever tweeters in my a-pillars or pods on the dash. I have a large dash so I may do midrange pods too? We'll see!

Also the dash....took out the gps screen a while ago. I'm going to cut some metal to fit a DD. Probably getting the kenwood 990 with wifi!


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Damn rex, i read that whole first post. I hope all works out for you! 

Did you ever post pics of the sub? I can't believe that guy tried a flat out fraud...

None less, gonna be watching this, i have a soft spot for rovers


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

SciPunk said:


> Damn rex, i read that whole first post. I hope all works out for you!
> 
> Did you ever post pics of the sub? I can't believe that guy tried a flat out fraud...
> 
> None less, gonna be watching this, i have a soft spot for rovers


Thanks man! Its gonna be a long year but all must go up right? I'm working on it!

I actually sold the sub on here! I do have all the pics. It was a nice sub, just not what I purchased or wanted. Now I'm selling the "real" 12" version. 

Its gonna take me some time to get a build going. Looking to get in with a company first as a rep....so I can do this as a local demo ride etc.....and do it once!


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

rexroadj said:


> Thanks man! Its gonna be a long year but all must go up right? I'm working on it!
> 
> I actually sold the sub on here! I do have all the pics. It was a nice sub, just not what I purchased or wanted. Now I'm selling the "real" 12" version.
> 
> Its gonna take me some time to get a build going. Looking to get in with a company first as a rep....so I can do this as a local demo ride etc.....and do it once!


Nice! see it has already started out in your favor. 

I hear ya on the slow start, my damn build is all in the planning phase and since im flat broke i have to sacrifice here and there...lol 

If you haven't checked out my "build" aka talking log...lol please do. 

Right now im thinking i might sell my Pioneer AVH-p3200bt and grab the Kenwood KDC-BT952HD for a cleaner less touchscreeny look with a bit better sq...lol since i cant seem to find a 80prs for under 399 or in stock..lol


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I'll gladly check it out neighbor 

Really....the prs has gone up that much? They were found all over for a while for a substantial amount less? Although they are well worth way over that price!
The 952 is also a nice deck! 
Good luck! Just remember this is "fun". Do yourself a favor too.....when you get that **** eating grin and goose bumps from all your favorite tracks.......STOP! Anything from that point on is a step sideways


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm glad to see that you are still at it. That new Kenwood unit is going to look great in there!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

wdemetrius1 said:


> I'm glad to see that you are still at it. That new Kenwood unit is going to look great in there!!! :thumbsup:


Thanks!
I'm still at "wanting" to get at it........I cant do anything right now. I want too! The good thing is that I can really plan well. That doesnt cost a thing! I have my sub and amp area pretty finalized as thats something that is non negotiable as far as sizes and locations etc. I wasnt going to cut up my dash interior for a double din......till I saw Kenwood 990....now with wifi! I would guess it was about 3-5seconds later, I was like.....where the hell is my sawzall! :laugh:

I'm hoping to land a rep job (or two actually) for some fun companies. I am waiting to see how either one goes because I will fill my ride with them as my rover will instantly turn into a demo vehicle for shops and its customers....and local shows. I cant justify and really dont want to get into the show scene more then that anyway. 
I hope to have secured the jobs and products by the end of March at the absolute latest. I will probably try to incorporate a local shop that decides to carry one of the brands to assist in the install to get familiar and because I will host a gala event at the shop sponsored by said company and show off the work of the store, the products, and bring in some fun and traffic for the shop....create a buzz for all! We all win  (I save some time, blood, and unheard of curse words

It will get there! This thing was practically built for a high end, stellar install!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok...things have started to take turns upwards. My system plans are mostly confirmed and stuff on order!!!

So for components...I will be running the PHD AF6.3 3ways (4"midrange, 6.5" midbass, tweets have been upgraded to the AF1.C TW).
It has a set of passives with them that I will likely use for now.......because of room for amps..... There is always the chance of me going to an 8" midbass.....and maybe updating the 4" to the 4" studio midrange when its released.

Amps: Zapco Z150.2 Two of them.......One bridged per side.
Zapco Z-1KW for sub duty (sub to be figured out?)

Processor: Zapco Z8

Deck: I played with the Alpine S920 and it wasnt bad......Forgot to bring my hard drive with me to test that part out...... I can get it at a pretty fair price..... I would love to be able to play with the Clarion NX702 as well........I really care about quality Nav, BT, being able to implement my samsung galaxy s3, and using/controlling my hard drive. I know the Kenwood can do all of that for me VERY well so its still #1. Just hate the price of it GULP! 


Sub is still up for debate.......I really want to do ported I think? May end up doing an idmax 10" or something to that effect. I could maybe fit a pair of them sealed too? I also love the idea of the PHD FB 10 (again one ported, two sealed) or the 12" Maybe ported.....but probably sealed. 
I'll post pics as stuff comes in. 3ways will be here around Tues I think? Amps and processor will be ordered around the same time as the speakers come in....
Deck and sub will be on deck.......
I'll also be ordering all the deadening, wires, accessories next week too. Gonna have everything prepped and setup really well and patiently. 

Its getting exciting for me now! Its actually going to happen.....and its gonna be NICE!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Also going to be ordering new tires this coming week too!!!!! 
Cooper Discoverer A/T3 a little larger then stock  God I hate the 18" rims  May order new rims and go down to 16"s...... HATE spending money on that crap.....its funny (not really) for a vehicle that, at the time, cost in the upper $70k it has rims that are painted?????WTF! They are all chipped/peeled away..... Looks ****ty. Just hate spending money on that ****......those things together are 2k......GONE  (Not a rim guy either....) If I do it I will go with black rims I think. Saw a pic of my vehicle with black rims, similar tires, and a nice safari style push bar (of course it was totaled LOL) and it looked AWESOME!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Good deal!
I love the Touren wheel.
That gets a :thumbsup: from me.

Ok, here's a question that is designed to invoke some introspection on your approach.
This vehicle is going to be a rolling demo room for the car audio lines you represent right?
You may not like 18-20-22" wheels and don't understand the point of wheel bling, but when you pull up to a car audio shop, car audio event, or set up a display booth at the next regional autorama, your suv is going to need to make an outward visual impression demonstrating that its something special instead of just another "Plain Jane" "dime a dozen" suv and the right set of custom wheels in contemporary sizes are always a damn good place to start.

Just something to think about.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Cause them 18"s 20"s 22" aint gonna cut it in hunting season However 32"s on 16"s will.....and when I'm done it will look pretty bad ass/off road  (like the picture of the totaled one...I think its sexy!) Plus those large rims low profile tire setups wont go with my custom mounted holster on the console for my 45 LOL!!!!!! You know, since I own it legally! (sorry, not PT, meant as a joke and nothing more so please people...get the sand out of the snatch if your irritated I like creature comforts, but I still am what I am.....got a lot of red on my neck I suppose? 
I'm actually REALLY excited about all this now. Have some great financial prospects all coming in at once (YAY!) and can justify doing some basic things that I wanted to do, catch up on everything else, and get way ahead. 
Not gonna lie.....I couldnt see the light at the end of the tunnel for a good while, even though heavily about turning the lights that were on....out! Just when your at your darkest I suppose? 
I will be proactive with all of this.....expect some pics soon. Audio work will be slow because work has officially gotten insane! But it will be in possession and I may give some of it to some local shops........if they sign on with PHD of course LOL!


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

I really like where this build is going. I'm curious how the DDin install is going to look. 

I'm actually looking at this generation of Range Rovers myself. Its amazing the price you can pick these up for. How are you liking the truck?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

chevbowtie22 said:


> I really like where this build is going. I'm curious how the DDin install is going to look.
> 
> I'm actually looking at this generation of Range Rovers myself. Its amazing the price you can pick these up for. How are you liking the truck?


I have seen some dd installs on them. They are not simple, but imo look good! I dont think it will be odd at all? I will likely just make a pocket where the radio is now.....

Your next question........I really dont like to answer that because I have the WORST luck with vehicles so I dont dare jinx it. So far.....ok. I would do a LOT of reading on the RR forums. There are countless things that do and will go at certain times. It will make your search and shopping WAY more educated so you know what to look for. I already replaced the air bags with coils.....Is the ride as good? I dont know....I had a big pickup before, and then a 1981 CJ7 Renegade on 35"s....not the guy to ask. I can tell you this though......Any airbag (suspension) fault will make your life a living hell!!! I am VERY glad I made the decision personally. The heat/ac controls always go bad and they are not cheap (I knew mine was bad prior to purchasing so I negotiated....still havent fixed it though......This week maybe?)
Also check to make sure all the blower motors work (pita!) Heated seats (although usually an easy fix...most things are actually...and there are ways to make most things better even....)

When functioning as it should? AWESOME! I do love mine so long as it does me right. I paid very little for it and will not invest a whole lot, but I will do certain things while I have it. For the $, even with things I knew it needed or would need, it was a no brainer for me at the time. The size of it and everything else was absolutely perfect for me at the time and will hopefully stay that way for a very long while.


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah I hear you on not wanting to jynx your vehicle luck. I seem to have the same curse. 

I've been reading a TON on the RR forums and hionestly they don't seem _that_ bad to fix. I realize its an issue just waiting to happen but I'm trying to find one with a fully functional air suspension. I've never had a vehicle like that and honestly I'm intrigued. If the air suspension goes bad I'm not above fixing or swapping to springs though. I'd just like to ride the air for a while.

I'm sure your DDin install will look great. I guess I'm curious how it will turn out since that will probably be the route I go if I pick one up. I'm going to be following your build closely and taking notes along the way.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

chevbowtie22 said:


> Yeah I hear you on not wanting to jynx your vehicle luck. I seem to have the same curse.
> 
> I've been reading a TON on the RR forums and hionestly they don't seem _that_ bad to fix. I realize its an issue just waiting to happen but I'm trying to find one with a fully functional air suspension. I've never had a vehicle like that and honestly I'm intrigued. If the air suspension goes bad I'm not above fixing or swapping to springs though. I'd just like to ride the air for a while.
> 
> I'm sure your DDin install will look great. I guess I'm curious how it will turn out since that will probably be the route I go if I pick one up. I'm going to be following your build closely and taking notes along the way.


Yeah...I said the same thing about the suspension...and all the reading led me to want to keep it. Then when it failed (again) and I had no choice but to drive it all the way home on its bump stops and it made me physically ill...... NO WAY! You ride on those bump stops (whenever there is any failure it drops to the bumpstops (no suspension at all!) for so much as 5min and you will rip those things out faster then you can imagine! VERY pleased to have the coils in....nothing to worry about! That means everything to me. I still have everything but the bags in place so all I would have to do is order new bags to go back.... but I dont think I would ever care to do that personally.

The opening where the nav screen was is a perfect fit as far as diameter for the unit.....however there is no depth because there are metal brackets a few inches behind where the old screen was. they will have to be cut out (didnt want to do that but????)

Things should start happening really soon. 3ways will be here tomorrow I think. Going to order amps really soon (this week I hope?) and I will be out and about looking for the new deck. Might buy a cheapo single din just to get it up and running for a bit till I can get my hands on the new Kenwood DD


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm cutting through parts of this thread to give this reply:

I'm sorry to hear about the divorce Rex. I went through that not too long ago myself. And it cost me the balance of my IRA to clear it without going bankrupt. That said, things do get better. It sucks for a while, but it will be fine before you know it. Hard times show us just what we can endure and prosper from. So stick with it and prove to yourself what you can do.

As for the install, I'm looking forward to seeing what you come with. Nice choice in source/amps/DSP from what I saw. I don't recall seeing what sub you settled on though. Did I miss that somewhere?

Also... Bret, your install is taking too long. **** or get off the pot buddy. LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> I'm cutting through parts of this thread to give this reply:
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about the divorce Rex. I went through that not too long ago myself. And it cost me the balance of my IRA to clear it without going bankrupt. That said, things do get better. It sucks for a while, but it will be fine before you know it. Hard times show us just what we can endure and prosper from. So stick with it and prove to yourself what you can do.
> 
> ...



THANK YOU!

Agreed on Bret :laugh:

I'm having a hard time with the sub choices at the moment....I guess I'll just get the 3ways setup first and see whats missing and maybe go from there....... Any recommendations? Maybe I'll setup a poll? LOL.......might as well?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> I have seen some dd installs on them. They are not simple, but imo look good! I dont think it will be odd at all? I will likely just make a pocket where the radio is now.....
> 
> Your next question........I really dont like to answer that because I have the WORST luck with vehicles so I dont dare jinx it. So far.....ok. I would do a LOT of reading on the RR forums. There are countless things that do and will go at certain times. It will make your search and shopping WAY more educated so you know what to look for. I already replaced the air bags with coils.....Is the ride as good? I dont know....I had a big pickup before, and then a 1981 CJ7 Renegade on 35"s....not the guy to ask. I can tell you this though......Any airbag (suspension) fault will make your life a living hell!!! I am VERY glad I made the decision personally. The heat/ac controls always go bad and they are not cheap (I knew mine was bad prior to purchasing so I negotiated....still havent fixed it though......This week maybe?)
> Also check to make sure all the blower motors work (pita!) Heated seats (although usually an easy fix...most things are actually...and there are ways to make most things better even....)
> ...


OOH OOH ASK ME ASK ME!
I know the answer to the question! 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Boostedrex said:


> I'm cutting through parts of this thread to give this reply:
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about the divorce Rex. I went through that not too long ago myself. And it cost me the balance of my IRA to clear it without going bankrupt. That said, things do get better. It sucks for a while, but it will be fine before you know it. Hard times show us just what we can endure and prosper from. So stick with it and prove to yourself what you can do.
> 
> ...




You're the one holding me up!
You do know that right?
Remember ourfuture weekends of wiring schooling?

Jeeeeez! 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

rexroadj said:


> THANK YOU!
> 
> Agreed on Bret :laugh:
> 
> I'm having a hard time with the sub choices at the moment....I guess I'll just get the 3ways setup first and see whats missing and maybe go from there....... Any recommendations? Maybe I'll setup a poll? LOL.......might as well?


What is your available area/air space that you are willing to use? Judging by some of the subs you've mentioned I think I have a decent idea of the sound/characteristics you're looking for. Once I know available space I'd be happy to throw some suggestions your way.



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> You're the one holding me up!
> You do know that right?
> Remember ourfuture weekends of wiring schooling?
> 
> ...


Oh, now it's my fault?? LOL!! IIRC your build started a solid 12 months before we discussed me helping to teach you about wiring. Busted! 

My build hasn't even started and I have a feeling I'll be finished before you are. Hehe. Of course, having good help does speed things up doesn't it?

Zach


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Alrighty! Here is the set and some specs that come with them. I love the box.....dont know why? Just sexy in person I guess? Although I HATE the styrofoam packaging in the inside (makes messes

The 4.1 is a beast! Cant wait to see what she can do! The tweets I already know a lot about  Really excited to have them on board as well!
The midbass doesnt seem like its a long throw woofer or anything like that.....But appears very well built....surround is very fluid. Kinda reminds me of the older OZ surrounds on there mids. The cone is really cool....Never seen woven aluminum before. I am very interested to see what kind of sound signature they have! I also ordered my pair of Zapco Z-150.2's as well! 

Now I need to order a **** ton of deadening, wiring, rca's, accessories (**** I hate spending money on but have too), and of course my deck. Anyone out there want to get me a good deal on the new Kenwood lines? And Stinger expert rca's and maybe accessories too? Or great deals on deadening? LOL! HEY, I have to try right????? Money's ready 


I'm super busy right now, maybe in about 2 weeks things will soften up for a few days and I can get to some of the prep work? Dont have access to a garage anymore really?  And its winter in NH....you do the math.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> What is your available area/air space that you are willing to use? Judging by some of the subs you've mentioned I think I have a decent idea of the sound/characteristics you're looking for. Once I know available space I'd be happy to throw some suggestions your way.
> Zach


So my GW fuzzy math shows me the potential of almost 2cuft to play with.....I'm sure reality will yield some alternative results though 
I'm kinda leaning towards the PHD FB subs......

I could easily do 2 10s sealed or one ported in a pretty nice enclosure (probably go a tad bigger and tuned a little lower). It would also be easy to power (either option). 

I am hoping to be able to fit the Z-150.4 and keep one 150.2 for active front stage (z8) and the other just bridge for the sub? Other wise I will just get the z1k and another 150.2 for active....I just dont know if I can fit, and dont want a million amps stacked back there. 

When I finally decide on rim/tire fiasco I may be willing to get rid of the spare (assuming I get something robust enough to ease my mind a little about a flat) The spare is full size/stock rim and takes up a lot of space under the floor. I could run a 15 if I wanted to down there! LOL! OR a whole lot of amps under there! NO issues with space at all! I never used to care about keeping spare but I usually had 35" tires or larger on my jeep/truck LOL..........


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> So my GW fuzzy math shows me the potential of almost 2cuft to play with.....I'm sure reality will yield some alternative results though
> I'm kinda leaning towards the PHD FB subs......
> 
> I could easily do 2 10s sealed or one ported in a pretty nice enclosure (probably go a tad bigger and tuned a little lower). It would also be easy to power (either option).
> ...


Make sure the rear diff is not a factory locker unit or you'll burn it up if the rear tires (including the spare if used) aren't the exact same outside diameter.
Check your owner's manual for more details regarding this.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Make sure the rear diff is not a factory locker unit or you'll burn it up if the rear tires (including the spare if used) aren't the exact same outside diameter.
> Check your owner's manual for more details regarding this.
> 
> 
> ...


HUH??????? Speak idiot....... I dont follow? I was told via some rover threads that there are max and acceptable sizes I can use? Outside of stock.... 

(fyi, spare is exact to whats on as stock.....BRAND NEW TOO!)


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> HUH??????? Speak idiot....... I dont follow? I was told via some rover threads that there are max and acceptable sizes I can use? Outside of stock....
> 
> (fyi, spare is exact to whats on as stock.....BRAND NEW TOO!)


Ok.
What I am trying to convey is that on your model, there's two types of rear differentials that Land Rover put in from the factory.
1-Open differential-this type is the one where if you get one rear tire spinning in the mud, the suv becomes useless because all the power goes to the spinning tire leaving you stuck and hoping that the front tire(s) can pull you out. However, this design is easiest on the entire powertrain and the standard choice for practically all suvs. However, it can leave you with only one rear and one front tire dragging you through the snow, ice, mud if conditions are slippery so it's not the most ideal.

2-Locker differential-this type means that power is equally applied to both rear tires even when slipping in the mud giving you a much better chance of not getting stuck because both rear tires are continuing to work together instead of against you. The drawback to this design is it has to internally disengage inside the carrier when turning because both tires are not turning at the same speed. That's where the locker part comes into play. It literally disengages until your turn is completed and then re-engages (think positraction in a muscelcar). 
Now if you put a tire or spare tire that is larger or smaller on the rear in relation to the other side tire it will burn up the locker in the rear differential and the locker in the transfer case because one side is rotating faster than the other side. This can be extremely expensive since neither component is serviceable by Land Rover requiring a complete replacement of the assembly. That is why it's imperative that you run the same outside diameter sized tires on all four wheels.

So, how do you know if you have a locker differential? Land Rover would have equipped your suv with a full sized spare and not a space saver.
The other way is to jack up the rear tires off the ground and literally spin one of the rear tires by hand. If the opposite rear tire spins the same direction, then it's a locker. If it spins the opposite way then it's an open.

Most Range Rovers came equipped with the locker rear differential.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Ok.
> What I am trying to convey is that on your model, there's two types of rear differentials that Land Rover put in from the factory.
> 1-Open differential-this type is the one where if you get one rear tire spinning in the mud, the suv becomes useless because all the power goes to the spinning tire leaving you stuck and hoping that the front tire(s) can pull you out. However, this design is easiest on the entire powertrain and the standard choice for practically all suvs. However, it can leave you with only one rear and one front tire dragging you through the snow, ice, mud if conditions are slippery so it's not the most ideal.
> 
> ...


Ahhhhh......Thanks Bret!

So as long as all tires/rims are replaced equally I'm good? (not planning on replacing just a couple 

I do have a full size spare....I'm looking up/debating just replacing stock size tires and getting refinished rims.......It just sucks because the tires for that size are really expensive. I can get new rims and tires I want for the same price? I just HATE spending money on this ****! 

I definitely need new tires asap though


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> Ahhhhh......Thanks Bret!
> 
> *So as long as all tires/rims are replaced equally I'm good? (not planning on replacing just a couple *
> I do have a full size spare....I'm looking up/debating just replacing stock size tires and getting refinished rims.......It just sucks because the tires for that size are really expensive. I can get new rims and tires I want for the same price? I just HATE spending money on this ****!
> ...


In bold above is correct but the main focus is to ensure that whatever you choose for a spare, it has to match what's on the vehicle in outside diameter since it's highly likely that your vehicle has a rear locking differential.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Gotcha! Makes perfect sense!!!! THANK YOU BRET!

Mo' money


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I love having Bret around when it comes to these kinds of things. His knowledge on the easily missed/over looked details on TONS of vehicles is truly priceless! Plus he has such a great way of wording his posts on it. Thanks from all of us Bret!!

I'm not familiar with the PHD gear. Let me do some reading on that and see what I can find. The front stage drivers you got are gorgeous though! I'd love to hear them some time.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Boostedrex said:


> *I love having Bret around when it comes to these kinds of things. His knowledge on the easily missed/over looked details on TONS of vehicles is truly priceless! Plus he has such a great way of wording his posts on it. Thanks from all of us Bret!!*
> I'm not familiar with the PHD gear. Let me do some reading on that and see what I can find. The front stage drivers you got are gorgeous though! I'd love to hear them some time.






Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

rexroadj said:


> Well......I received my dream sub......It was a ****ing nightmare!!!! What an *******! I never shop on ebay....I dont trust it/people. I was proven why yet again. ...


Did anybody else start hearing the post being read in Gilbert Gottfried's voice?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Subscribed to a PHD build and a great dude


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

So I'm likely to pull the trigger on a new Alpine INE-W927HD....Local dealer is going to take VERY good care of me....it worked great with my 250g hard drive, BT is great, nav is pretty good......I looked at the kenwood 890 and it was quirky (although I'm sure they will do a firmware update asap to fix it). Anyone have any experience with the Alpine unit? I've been anti alpine for a while now but it seemed like a good unit? Who's got info??????


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> So I'm likely to pull the trigger on a new Alpine INE-W927HD....Local dealer is going to take VERY good care of me....it worked great with my 250g hard drive, BT is great, nav is pretty good......I looked at the kenwood 890 and it was quirky (although I'm sure they will do a firmware update asap to fix it). Anyone have any experience with the Alpine unit? I've been anti alpine for a while now but it seemed like a good unit? Who's got info??????


I know they're flipping expensive.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Not for me  Lets just say its an offer I cant refuse


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Justin,
Here's a monkey wrench to throw into the plans.
I just received an e-mail from Ryan at Epsilon telling me the 771 is now on the shelf since Monday. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

FU Bret!

































J/K
I want to see some real time info on the actual units......Unless they want to send me one for review?  At this point I'm not sure I'll go that route...but I wont say NO just yet?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

771, what is this that you speak of?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> 771, what is this that you speak of?


PrecisionPower 2011 Catalog
Pages 24-26. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow, that is a sweet looking dd radio. I take it that you are ordering one soon? I'm going to have to look up the specs on this as I am selling my Alpine IVE W530 head unit, any reps for this on here ?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I did their dealer research and my nearest dealer is 105 miles one way, eek....


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

HOLY ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So I got my Zapco Z150.2's. VERY heavy, nice and simple, looks feels awesome! While it may be a while before I get one hooked up.......I have VERY high hopes! WOW!

So, I also decided to hook up my AF 3ways and try to setup a mock setup of how it would be with midrange and midbass in doors with tweets in A-'s or dash on axis. Then with the midrange and tweets at dash height mostly on axis......
At first I just did one side cause it was just easy. Setting all this up was a pita! 
HOLY ****! this set is incredible. The midbass is not as wimpy as I first thought! (demo boards? crap!). So after about 3-4 songs I decided I just had to setup the other side....few beers and a whole lot of cursing later.....(all this is off about 50w per side from my marantz receiver from my apartment wimpy ghetto setup
They crank crystal clear, which I knew already. I will be VERY excited to see these with over 400 per side from each z150 bridged and then a 150 per set of drivers (active)! So in stock door locations, in my mock setup anyway, it was still VERY good....I think active it would actually probably be fine? However, at dash height? WHOA! I think passive and bridged with very minimal tuning (deck) it would be amazing! 

So I've been listening to everything for the last few hours........I've stood up giving standing ovations a few times now  FUN!!! Listening to an acoustic set from a group called Boyce Avenue (youtube, qualities actually great!).....they do mostly covers, great ones imo. Very nice to listen to......they use a Cajun (wooden box with a spring in it....like a square wooden snare drum...very cool!) in most of there songs. I have never heard it sound so real in my life. Actually stopped to look over at mine a few times like WTH? 

This might be the best midrange/tweet combo I have every had/used. Obviously getting all this **** in my pig will settle any of those claims....but on the sound board and now in my home in my ghetto/mock setup.....They are amazing sounding drivers.....AMAZING! So happy with my purchase's. If the Z's are on par then I will be in heaven! 

Now I need to get my hands on whatever deck I choose and all the wiring/deadening/accessories...(**** I hate spending money on


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I keep seeing DRZ9255's popping up for sale here lately.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I loved my DRZ back when.........I need a DD though. I am holding out for the Kenwood 990hd with wifi  And most likely the Zapco Z8 processor.........


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Who doesnt love a sexy set of twins


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey I know someone running that Zapco, and they really enjoy it. Very good piece there. 

Have you heard anything about the Helix one? I keep seeing those for sale. Good price on them too.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

helix amps? I am a Helix/Brax fanatic! The helix stuff is GREAT!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Well the Helix processor. The P-DSP I believe it is. Looks like a user friendly piece.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

OH....sorry, processors. Well it was between the Helix and Zapco. I went zapco cause of price and match the amps....I do love the idea of the parametric eq too........Yeah, still got some old school in me


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> Who doesnt love a sexy set of twins



epper:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

updates man!!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

thats it! Got a couple amps, got my 3ways, waiting on deadening, wiring/accessories, and the new kenwood DD........oh yeah....And a whole lot of money!!! 


Been loving this set in my living room though!!!!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Justin,
The PPI P-771NX's are in stock now. epper:

Contact Jerry at the link below if you want one.
Tell him you're a very good friend of mine and he'll hook you up. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Thunder Audio Video 877-390-1599 Online Since 1995 - Search


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I may not know Jerry, but this head unit seems to be a good deal even at the $500.00 mark. Just the excuse that I need to remove my Alpine and put her up for sale ASAP. Thank you ever so kindly for the link.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> Well I may not know Jerry, but this head unit seems to be a good deal even at the $500.00 mark. Just the excuse that I need to remove my Alpine and put her up for sale ASAP. Thank you ever so kindly for the link.


Make sure you tell him you're on DIYMA!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for the info Bret!


----------



## meantaco (Apr 10, 2011)

subbed


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

If anyones interested, I'm selling two Zapco 150.2 BNIB....only taken out for pics.....And my PHD 3way set. This may be the best sounding 3way set I've ever heard...... Its never been mounted in a car. Only on a couple boards for some dealers to demo and in my house. PM if anyone is interested.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

rexroadj said:


> If anyones interested, I'm selling two Zapco 150.2 BNIB....only taken out for pics.....And my PHD 3way set. This may be the best sounding 3way set I've ever heard...... Its never been mounted in a car. Only on a couple boards for some dealers to demo and in my house. PM if anyone is interested.


Text me the prices on the PHD


----------

